# ET 45 to ET 47? any problems?



## Mikes94VR6 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just picked up a set of Newer Rabbit wheels with new tires that are ET47
my B5 Passat is ET45 on the old steel wheels.
Both are 15" steel and have 195/65/15 H rateds.
I know it's 2mm closer towards the car, but am I going to have any issues? I really don't want to pay to have the tires swapped over yet.
Thanks in advance?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ET 45 to ET 47? any problems? (Mikes94VR6)*

no problems


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: ET 45 to ET 47? any problems? (JDriver1.8t)*

Take a ruler and see how miniscule 2 mm really is.


----------

